# Painter productivity



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

As a general rule, what is considered optimum output (interior job) from an experienced pro in square feet per hour? I know it depends on many things but I have been getting hit on the head with the 400 square feet per hour number. I have been doing some subcontract work and the prime guy keeps throwing that number out. Make sense to anyone?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

******xx


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this residential or commercial work?

Also, is this blow and go spray or cut and roll?

What type of project?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Harry said:


> Is this residential or commercial work?
> 
> Also, is this blow and go spray or cut and roll?
> 
> What type of project?



harry, harry, harry...

What we have here is a homeowner that is trying to figure out if the GC remodeling their kitchen is screwing them or not.

it happens.

When the first post is a pricing question and not an introduction, we have an HO situation.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

So when they say they have been doing some subcontract work, we should assume that they are lying?

I'll answer their question...could be an entry level pro painter just trying to get an answer...

But just in case...WUNORRIS? Show me your badge! lol


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> harry, harry, harry...
> 
> What we have here is a homeowner that is trying to figure out if the GC remodeling their kitchen is screwing them or not.
> 
> ...


Wisey, Wisey, Wisey...

He is a painting contractor, not everyone is familiar with forum etiquette.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Wisey, Wisey, Wisey...
> 
> He is a painting contractor, not everyone is familiar with forum etiquette.


When you say my name, it is like Angels whispering from the heavens...unless it is followed by "banned"...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i just google it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice , Beetlejuice.

No wait!!


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

wunorris said:


> As a general rule, what is considered optimum output (interior job) from an experienced pro in square feet per hour? I know it depends on many things but I have been getting hit on the head with the 400 square feet per hour number. I have been doing some subcontract work and the prime guy keeps throwing that number out. Make sense to anyone?


Sounds like you got yourself in someone else's mess. It means nothing to you unless you bid it in a way that meets your cost. You need to really understand your cost before going in. Sounds like they are saying you or someone needs to complete 400 sq ft per/hr..are you ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yep 400 sf / hr ALWAYS NO MATTER WHAT TYPE OF JOB OR CIRCUMSTANCES. That is the only production rate that is correct and should be met at every job no matter what type of job, whether your doing ceilings with dryfall 40 ft in the air in a factory while the factory is up and running with people all about, or if its an empty room with 8ft high walls and nothing to drop out. No matter what, 400 sf. Don't let anybody tell you different.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

For roller priming raw drywall (no cutting in), 400sf per hour up to 9 ft is a normal production rate.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say, 2600 sf per day (cut and roll) for new work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Harry said:


> I'd say, 2600 sf (cut and roll) for new work.


Thats only 44 sqft per minute are you kidding me??


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

How do you spell aye yigh yigh yigh yigh. Aaron, there are painters who don't spray absolutely everything, even when it would be easier to haul out some tools.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> harry, harry, harry...
> 
> What we have here is a homeowner that is trying to figure out if the GC remodeling their kitchen is screwing them or not.
> 
> ...





WisePainter said:


> What? Looking stupid?
> 
> 
> agreed.



post #16, memorize it..

:laughing:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> How do you spell aye yigh yigh yigh yigh. Aaron, there are painters who don't spray absolutely everything, even when it would be easier to haul out some tools.


Verm,Verm old boy,That was sarcasm...where is that dang sarcam smiley anyway:whistling2:


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry folks....I'll do my introduction right away. Thank you to those who actually answered the question.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I should also say, besides always no matter what keeping 400 sf/hr production rate, you never what to exceed this rate.
If you do, some jackamo might notice and think painting is easy and start hacking your market not realizing that it might require talent and good management.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's what I expect. 
If my guy does 400 sqft I expect 450. If they do 500, I expect 550. If they do 600, I expect 650. Serious enough for you?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wall space or floor space?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wall space or floor space?


Depends if we're painting the wall or the floor.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The sqft's is besides the point. if you only expect 400 sqft a day from a painter, he will only do 400 a day. If you raise the bar they will rise to the challenge. 

400 sqft wall space is to low for me. That's just a number I'm throwing out there as well as my previous post.


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

Hell no. 400sq per? Not on this job. I am walking Monday.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wunorris said:


> Hell no. 400sq per? Not on this job. I am walking Monday.


What do you mean? Is that to low for you?


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

So 400 sq per hour is a reasonable expectation?


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

wall....tons of cut


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wunorris said:


> So 400 sq per hour is a reasonable expectation?


What are your expectations? We don't know what your looking at or your scope. I had production units that guys were spreading paint on a average 2000 sqft a day. It very's from scope to scope


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

No....here is the heart of the problem. I am a high end residential guy who does sub work when my work is not there. My customers pay for and expect perfection. The guys I sub for just seem to be concerned about production. I do not know how to balance it. I find it hard to get up in the morning and say to my self.....lets just make the money. It is a mind set thing I guess.


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

You should see my web thing. My stuff should sell it self.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

wunorris said:


> You should see my web thing. My stuff should sell it self.


would be nice but got the impression we were not privileged enough from your intro thread.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So 400 is too high for ya?
Here's a concept, demand production while maintaining quality.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For me it is a balancing act. You want and expect production and at the same time you don't want to go so fast you start to get sloppy. 

What material did you say you were working with?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

wunorris,
From your introduction, it appears you do most of your own labor. Couldn't you just calculate your own productivity and use that as a standard for measuring the productivity expectations of your employees. I'm just one of those workers that johnpaint despises, so it's OK if you find my post irrelevant.

Welcome!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Production rates tend to vary job to job. On one you may be able to pump out 500 per, another might be 100 per. 

When estimating an average interior residential repaint job, unless it is really basic, I usually figure that I can _finish _120 ft/hr (that's 2 coats with sanding, basic patching and caulking where necessary, and also includes the waste factor). That figure is flexible though depending on the type of job, height of walls, amount of cutting in etc.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats like, How many people can stand in a room? It's here it's there.Can't answer that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

or how many petals on a flower!?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

or my favorite - How much is a bag of groceries?

Pat


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I always use...."How deep is a hole"


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You guys/gal. We'll never see his web site now. :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You guys/gal. We'll never see his web site now. :jester:


I saw it


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

was there a dancing banana?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You guys/gal. We'll never see his web site now. :jester:


It'a a web thingy!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

RCP said:


> or how many petals on a flower!?


Two.


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

MAB "Pre Cat" water based epoxy. Still wearing it tonight.


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry you feel that way Pat. I made a big mistake and asked a question before I did the intro and got flamed by I guess one of the elder statesmen of this site. In fact I got accused of being a home owner so it has nothing to do with privlige. But I admit to being a home owner. The scarcasim in my intro was targeted. If you have questions for me or even mean spirited comments please feel free to send me a private message or eMail thing. I meeant no disrespect to anyone here.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

wunorris said:


> Sorry you feel that way Pat. I made a big mistake and asked a question before I did the intro and got flamed by I guess one of the elder statesmen of this site. In fact I got accused of being a home owner so it has nothing to do with privlige. But I admit to being a home owner. The scarcasim in my intro was targeted. If you have questions for me or even mean spirited comments please feel free to send me a private message or eMail thing. I meeant no disrespect to anyone here.


wunorris, please don't take it personal, we get a lot of "firsts posts" like yours and it usually turns out to be a HO trying to second guess a contractor, or someone who posts one time and is never heard from again. 
We are a pretty "clubby" bunch here, and all know each other pretty well, and tend to tease and joke a bit. Please feel free to stick around and get to know us, we'll show you what flaming really looks like!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> wunorris, please don't take it personal, we get a lot of "firsts posts" like yours and it usually turns out to be a HO trying to second guess a contractor, or someone who posts one time and is never heard from again.
> We are a pretty "clubby" bunch here, and all know each other pretty well, and tend to tease and joke a bit. Please feel free to stick around and get to know us, we'll show you what flaming really looks like!


Or it's someone wise...ass replying to a legitimate poster.


----------



## wunorris (Jul 15, 2010)

RCP....thanks for the input. I am here because I needed some help. For the most part.......I have gotten it. I can break stones with the best of them and I do know how these forums can turn into a social thing. But honestly, I did not expect that to be the case with this place. I'll make a deal with everyone here. If I ask a question and you feel like helping out great. Otherwise, don't waste our time. I will promise to act in the same fashion. I'm not looking to get into it with anyone. Hell, I got a wife and 16 yo daughter for that. Don't even need to log in.....I just gotta walk in the house. lol Hope all is well!


----------

